

QUIC - jorangreef
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lmL9EF6qKrk7gbazY8bIdvq3Pno2Xj_l_YShP40GLQE/edit#heading=h.h3jsxme7rovm

======
jorangreef
QUIC has some great ideas: 0 RRT connection time, support for roaming IP
addresses, and most of all multiplexing streams onto a connection without a
dropped packet in one stream blocking another stream.

